# 69 Apple Krate find



## Jack21 (Oct 16, 2015)

Scored this 69 Apple Krate the other day. It's a February bike which I think is why it has the 68 seat and shifter. I love the condition of this bike just a very few little nicks in the original paint. It's not for sale just showing it off.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Oct 19, 2015)

Very Nice bike Congrats....   I have come across quite a few original Jan / Feb 1969 Krates and all of mine have had 4 dimple front fenders, Colored Glitter seats with white stripes and color lined gripper sliks.  A lot can happen in 46 years though..

Mark


----------



## theterrym (Oct 20, 2015)

nice score!!


----------



## Jack21 (Oct 20, 2015)

It's definitely possible that those parts are missing/wrong. It's tough to say for sure. Fortunately for me I don't really have a huge amount into it. I won't panic trying to replace parts but if I come across them I'll consider making changes. I actually have a '69 shifter on a '68 bike that I could switch and make the '68 right but I'm not convinced the parts on the Apple are wrong. I don't know I'll figure it out eventually haha an awesome bike regardless. Thanks for the interest!


----------



## Jack21 (Oct 31, 2015)

A better pic


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Feb 26, 2016)

Killer Apple, that sure brings back memories. My friend got a 68 Apple for his B-day and he was nice enough to let us all ride it. Although he could not compete with my 67 Ramshorn when we rode together.


----------

